# Side by side Wheelset comparison



## jiajilah (Jun 23, 2013)

Did some research on aluminium clincher wheelsets and I have them break into a few levels by the weight. Can you guys help me with the Shimano wheels and take a look below if I got these correct?


Level 1 (Best)
Mavic Ksyrium SL 1395 g
Campagnolo Shamal Ultra 1425 g
Fulcrum Racing Zero 1435
DT Swiss RR 21 DICUT 1460
ROL D’Huez 20/24 1,430g


Level 2
Mavic Ksyrium SLR 1410 g
Campagnolo Eurus 1482 g
Fulcrum Racing 1 1485
DT Swiss RR 1450 TRICON 1497


Level 3
Mavic Ksyrium Elite 1520 g
Fulcrum Racing 3 1555
Campagnolo Zonda 1550 g
DT Swiss R 23 SPLINE 1520
Reynolds Solitude 1575g 
ROL Race SL 1,555g


Level 4
ROL Volant 1,660g
DT Swiss R 1700 TRICON 1698
Mavic Cosmic Elite 1770 g
Fulcrum Racing 5 1760


Level 5 (Entry)
Campagnolo Khamsin 1873 g
Fulcrum Racing 7 1849
DT Swiss R 28 SPLINE 1890
DT Swiss RR 1850 1843
Reynolds Shadow 1875g 


Higher Profile
Campagnolo Scirocco 1725 g
Fulcrum Quattro 1725g

Feel free to reply with any wheelset you are using and their "level', I'll add to this post accordingly.
Thank you.


----------

